# Udder ???????



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I went nuts last year when Angel was accidentally bred at 4 months old and delivered at 9 months old with a single doeling and a palmful size udder.....this time shes older and bigger and delivered twin boys with this udder
















Yes it is triple the size this time BUT these boys are constanly eating, they suck her dry! She doesn't have much to get hold of to milk and her mammary glands are the entire udder...right down to the top of the teat.....attachments are great, but she doesn't have much room there for capacity. Boys seem to be doing fine after being just over a day old, playing, and bright eyed, but I do worry. The gold boy is stocky like a pygmy baby and the roaned pinto is lanky and bony feeling to me...but has a belly, I have thot of supplementing but do know that the more they nurse the more she'll make. Any thots as to why her udder is all glandular tissue?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am sure the boys will be fine. Destiny never has a big udder EVER! Her udder looks just like Angels does with the two devisions very visible and the teats facing to the sides. I think it is a pygmy looking udder. Anyway I think they just have such fattening milk the kids dont need as much :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Best way to judge an udder is full. If she looks small while the boys are on her then that just means they're fed well.  Give them a couple weeks on her and then take them off one night and let her fill in. You'll get to see just how much they really are eating then.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for the reassurance! I am very happy that it is as big as it is, just wish that I was able to get something from her.

If I would have thot to get a pic of Angels dams udder I would be able to show you why I was praying that Angel didn't inherit the awful thing!
Cantalope in a sock with teats that went forward and bottom that barely cleared the ground.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup I would do as Ashely suggests and you will be able to get milk from her that way. but wait till the kids are like 4 or more weeks old


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Something else I do is I give my does warm molasses water or water with gatorade or something that the like so they will drink more water. It seems to help my does out. Maybe put a little salt in the feed so it will make them thirsty.

really it is not that small, it will also grow the more they eat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They do get alot of water...I add mollasses to the new moms water and kool aid( sugar free) to everyone elses buckets.

I don't think her udder is small at all, of course it's smaller than Binky's, which I did expect but with Angels teats, I can't even get enough of a hold on them because the udder tissue is "right" there...theres no "slack" in her bag at all. It's difficult to describe, the skin on her udder moves over the mammary glands freely, but theres no "excess" skin to allow for capacity. It's like her teats are just "appendages" and don't fill with the standard milking procedure....bump, fill, clamp off top and squeeze".......I have to bump and stroke downward to get more than a drop. Mind you, I don't want to start mlking her now, I do wait til the kids are 4-5 weeks to separate at night, it's just that I like to get an idea of how she'll be on the stand, I do want to keep milking her with the hope that her capacity increases for future freshenings after her boys are weaned.

Even my full blood pygmy doe had an easily milked udder, full and tight but at east I was able to "get hold" of her teats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Angels udder has not gotten bigger but she did fill up, I happened to get her up on the stand after the boys woke up but before they could attack her and she was fuller than she had been, then as soon as she got down Bugs and Doc had their little flags going for a good 10 minutes!

Both are frisky and have nice full bellies and Angel is enjoying the extra alfalfa pellets she gets in the hopes that it helps with milk production.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she may never be a high producer. You will have to decide if you can deal with that or not :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

At this point it's not a problem, I'll be able to better decide that when the boys are weaned, as long as she can feed the babies at this point I'm happy.......and she has had some pretty kids :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: :stars: The boys will be a week old tomorrow and Angel has filled a good bit :stars: 


I can deal with the little teats, from experience it takes "use" to get them going and as long as she stops dancing on the stand she and I can accomplish milking once her boys are in a new home.



ANY input is appreciated.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well you didnt milk her much last year so it is like she is a FF being milked. You are one of the best i am sure you will have her standing like an old pro in no time. I will keep thinking of ideas though


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No, after her doeling left I gradually dried her off, just as I would my seasoned girls...but that was mainly because of her itty bitty udder and her age...o and thank you Stacey for the vote of confidence :hug:


----------

